# Crear tablero para auto con display SC2004A



## DJ DRACO (May 7, 2009)

Mi idea es la de hacer un tablero completo para un automóvil cualquiera, utilizando solamente:

1 - PIC18F1320 pues al parecer es muy completo y tiene salida que se puede utilizar para LCD.
1 - SC2004A Display LCD inteligente de 16 pines, 20 caracteres por 4 lineas.Cada caracter de 5x7 pixeles.
1 - Sensor de temperatura DS18B20 ó LM35.
1 - Toma del velocímetro.
1 - Toma del tacómetro.
1 - Sensor de presion de aceite.
1 - Nivel de agua.

Lo que quiero hacer es que en ese tablero se muestren cada medio segundo los valores de:

1) Velocidad.
2) RPM.
3) Temperatura del motor.
4) Presion de aceite.
5) Nivel de agua.
6) Kilometraje total recorrido
7) Kilometraje reseteable (o sea odómetro)

Por otra parte a ese display quiero agregarle en el tablero un diseño del vehículo hecho en led's redondos y rectangulares para indicar que luces estan encendidas, que puertas se encuentran mal cerradas o abiertas.

Para el diseño del circuito del microcontrolador hallé un circuito que es muy bueno, pero que no tiene firmware, yo digo hacer algo similar a esto y compilarle el programa al PIC. 
Obviamente ese circuito no creo que sirva porque el display es de 16 caracteres por 2 lineas. y nuestro display seria de 20 caracteres por 4 lineas.
Si bien ambos tienen 16 pines.

Voy a ir subiendo los esquemas y formatos basicos del diseño del tablero completo, y espero que me vayana ayudando.

saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Y el indicador de combustible?


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

"Para el diseño del circuito del microcontrolador hallé un circuito que es muy bueno, pero que no tiene firmware, yo digo hacer algo similar a esto y compilarle el programa al PIC."
Y subalo compañero! que espera? jeje. Es un buen proyecto asi que estoy dispuesto a ayudar.

Si es un auto con inyección electrónica la señal de velocidad la podès tomar de los sensores del abs (preferiblemente de los de atràs... para que no indique mal cuando sacàs el auto patinando)... la del tacòmetro del sensor de posicion del cigueñal.... el nivel de agua generalmente es del tipo on-off asiq no hay mucho que medir... en definitiva eso va a depender de cada vehiculo.


"Por otra parte a ese display quiero agregarle en el tablero un diseño del vehículo hecho en led's redondos y rectangulares para indicar que luces estan encendidas, que puertas se encuentran mal cerradas o abiertas. "
En vez de poner un indicador de que luces estàn encendidas se podrìa poner una resistencia de sensado de corriente (shunt) en el positivo de cada luz para detectar tambièn si la làmpara està quemada.
Y lo de las puertas es un quilombo porque hay que pasar cables individuales para cada una  y por experiencia te digo que lleva algo de tiempo.

Para hacer el display  lo mas profesional y bonito serìa imprimir un diseño en papel para transparencias e iluminar cada parte desde atràs con un led smd...
O si es un display comùn de 7 segmentos le podès poner làmina de polarizado encima asi solo se ve cuando està encendido, queda bueno...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 9, 2009)

En realidad me olvide del combustible, obviamente hay q agregar unos vúmetros de led's para indicar niveles de combustible etc...

el display es inteligente de 20 caracteres por 4 lineas, esos de fondo verde y letras negras.

la onda no es hacerlo muy fantastico, solo q se puedan leer los valores en el display y los agregados de led's como vúmetros y lo de las luces y puertas.

el tema del programa del PIC, la verdad es q no tengo mucha idea, recien estoy estudiando como hacer un programa basico.

tengo para programar en C, lo cual me dijeron q esta muy bueno por varios aspectos.

pronto vamos a ir armanodo entre todos este proyecto.


----------



## fernandoae (May 9, 2009)

Cuanto pagaste por tu display 20x4? estàn medios caros 

Yo pensè que sabias de pics  buscà *EDITADO POR DANO* el niple 5 que *EDITADO POR DANO* . espero que no me editen esto como me hicieron en otros post....
Es un soft que te permite hacer el programa para el pic con diagramas de flujo... estâ muy bueno!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 9, 2009)

me parece q ya t lo editaron.


----------



## fernandoae (May 9, 2009)

Che pero yo solo digo donde està el programa, si alguien quiere tomar acciones legales es problema para taringa que es el que tiene el programa y una descripcion, etc... no para el foro!Ahh igual si a alguien le interesa me lo pide al mail y listo!


----------



## feralm (Ago 27, 2010)

hola master muy puen proyecto estoy interesado en hacerlo, pudiste terminar el proyecto? o sabes como hacerlo me gustaria un poquito de ayuda para poder hacerlo


----------



## jorge513 (May 2, 2012)

buenas tardes soy un aficionado de la electronica,es un buen proyecto faltaria la programacion del pic para ver como funciona tefelicito por el esquema


----------

